# Hgh post workout ?



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok this question isn't really in regards to personal use

I have a buddy I work with that believes that post workout hgh injections intromuscular are the best

I personally have not heard anything about post workout before
What are your views On subject


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

IM vs Sub-Q doesn't make enough difference for me to care so I used sub-q.

I pinned post workout, 10iu's. I believe GH is best used when cortisol is at its highest. That would be post workout.

Only issue I ran into was keeping fats out of my post workout meal. Fat will blunt your GH. But with no fat in a meal I am left feeling like I am starving.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 10, 2012)

good answer PoD...

for the PWO injects I still recommend IM... broscience... thats all... nothing based on actual studies...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

sub Q, but im all peptides.....


----------



## grind4it (Oct 10, 2012)

I do Sub q when I wake and I workout an hour later. I'm going with the theory that I am finishing my workout at the apex of the GH. I follow my workout with a high protein drink and a natural insulin spike. It's been working well for me.


----------



## beasto (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a firm believer of GH upon waking and a heavier dose Post Workout. So right now it's looking 1.5 upon waking and 4.5 Post Workout. Everyone has their own personal opinions and likes as how they run it, but that's how I prefer it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

THanks guys.   Learned something new today


----------



## amore169 (Oct 11, 2012)

I used to do it post work out, but it left me very lethargic all day, I rather do it before sleep.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 11, 2012)

beasto said:


> I'm a firm believer of GH upon waking and a heavier dose Post Workout. So right now it's looking 1.5 upon waking and 4.5 Post Workout. Everyone has their own personal opinions and likes as how they run it, but that's how I prefer it.



Damn son... 6iu ED... nice!

hows the puffiness treating you?


Also.. .let me clarify my other post...

for normal Gh administration I prefer subQ... but for PWO I say IM... AND... site specific... i.e. If you work chest... IM in the pecs... legs... IM in the legs...

again... its all broscience but it makes since to slam those torn muscles with GH to speed up recovery and growth.. espcially since the receptors are looking for it already...

again... all broscience...

furthermore, studies have shown the half life of GH injected IM is Much less than that of the SubQ method... and neither have shown to be superior than the other... 

and... like amore said... if you do it post w/o AND you have good GH... you may as well lay down and take a nap...


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I agree even at 3-4 IU a day the lethargy is difficult to deal with... Although for me, post workout injection doesn't cause as much sleepiness as first thing in the AM. If I inject GH first thing in AM I'm out cold for another 2-3 hours guaranteed.... Good thing I work nights.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Shit that would def raise some eyes working construction like a zombie every day


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Shit that would def raise some eyes working construction like a zombie every day



^^ THIS ^^. I'm leaning towards pinning just before bed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

Pinning before bed seems like such a waste. You have a natural pulse when you fall asleep. I'd rather have more pulses...

Too bad about this drowsy thing. I ran 10iu's for 2 months of rips (ran 4 iu per day for 2 months prior). Did 20iu for a week too lol...  Never had any lethargy. Just CTS and swole ass feet!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

10 IUs for two months? Whoa...what kind of results did you get if I may ask? How long did it take for you to notice changes?

It could have to do with the intent behind the GH though. In my case, I'll likely not run more than 2-3 IU per day as I'm primarily shooting for anti-aging / sleep improvement and some fat loss. I'm an old(er) chap than most and I suspect I get fewer night time pulses so having one decent one is likely progress for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> 10 IUs for two months? Whoa...what kind of results did you get if I may ask? How long did it take for you to notice changes?
> 
> It could have to do with the intent behind the GH though. In my case, I'll likely not run more than 2-3 IU per day as I'm primarily shooting for anti-aging / sleep improvement and some fat loss. I'm an old(er) chap than most and I suspect I get fewer night time pulses so having one decent one is likely progress for me



Results were mainly good recovery from my preparation for a meet.  I doubt I will ever use GH again. It was very expensive and interfered with my benchpress and Deadlift due to the CTS.  I had to buy all new shoes too which added to the expense.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL@ the new shoes 

Thanks for the add! I can't imagine the swelling at 10 IUs, let alone 20.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 12, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> In my case, I'll likely not run more than 2-3 IU per day as I'm primarily shooting for anti-aging / sleep improvement and some fat loss. I'm an old(er) chap than most and I suspect I get fewer night time pulses so having one decent one is likely progress for me


Me too. I'm looking for:

Fat loss
General recovery
Ligament recovery
Younger skin
Bone density
Better sleep
I'll be able to report back soon, I hope.


----------

